# blacks coming out grey when heat pressing



## kwisj

Hi guys we are using a Ricoh SG7100DN A3 sublimation printer, with sublimation inks, and a combination 8:1 heat press. We are having trouble with the blacks, they don't really come out very black more like grey when we are pressing the design onto the tee shirts. We are using 100% polyester tee shirts which we heat press at 200C or 400F for 40 seconds. On the paper the black looks OK but its a bit disappointing when we have finished pressing the tee shirt. 
Anybody got any suggestions?
Thanx
Kwisj


----------



## STPG Press

How do the other colors come out? Are they rich and vibrant, or are they color accurate but seem a little faded or washed?

If so, are you sure you are printing on the correct side of the transfer paper? Yes, it happens. 

When you look at the blacks in our image editing app, are they true black? 100% Black and not a process black using CMYK? It could be something to do with your profile as well. Are you using RGB or CMYK.

In Dye-Sub with the Ricoh/Sawgrass system, you get better results printing in RGB.

Check those things out.


----------



## kwisj

Hi thanx for your quick reply....the images are coming out on the tee shirts a bit washed...vibrant..not really. I think we are printing on the right side, but I think the paper is not very good quality. Maybe you can advise me what classification of paper is the best....when we have been searching around the internet they describe the paper as 'good quality.....' But what is ' good quality?' How is it classified?
The changing the CMYK to RGB, where do we do that? In the printer settings or in the image manipulation program? We use GIMP. In the image that we are printing the blacks are not 'black black black.' But when they come out on the tee shirt they are definatley grey.....
We have just started this project so we are still learning the terminology and the basics
Thanks again for your time
Kwisj


----------



## shivymc1

I've heard of this issue as well, ink becomes unstable at different temps depending on the original process used


----------

